# Do You Regularly Use Fabric Softener When You Do the Laundry?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2018)

I had a load going that I just put into the dryer.  For the longest time I use the less expensive Kirkland dryer sheets from Costco in my dryer, they lasted forever, but finally when I ran out last week I started using Bounce sheets, nice to have a change in smell.  I always use unscented detergent though.

My husband and I bought a couple of new pairs of cargo pants awhile back that were a bit stiff and uncomfortable.  For the first time I bought the liquid Downy softener, we both liked that smell, but it took repeated washings and still the pants aren't as soft as I'd like.

I use softener to help with wrinkles and static cling.  Do you use a fabric softener or conditioner, if so, what type and brand?


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Aug 7, 2018)

I use white vinegar in my final rinse. I do not care for the softener residue of the scent.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 7, 2018)

*I usually use the liquid rather than sheets.  Personal preference.  Everything except for the towels, and the fleece I put in the rats' cage ( not good for them.)*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2018)

I used to always use Bounce, and I tried the kirkland sheets in the dryer , but we stopped shopping at Costco a long time ago, so now I just buy generic supermarket sheets..I don't like to put liquid  softener in my washing machine


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2018)

I use vinegar also but I’ve been known to use downy,Kirkland  or gain fabric sheets. I like the smell and the way it reduces wrinkles. The clothes are softer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I usually use the liquid rather than sheets.  Personal preference.  Everything except for the towels, and the fleece I put in the rats' cage ( not good for them.)*



I agree Marie, I try to keep artificial scents away from my furkids if possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I use vinegar also but I’ve been known to use downy,Kirkland  or gain fabric sheets. I like the smell and the way it reduces wrinkles. The clothes are softer.



I used to use Gain detergent years ago before I went more natural, really liked that scent, so did hubby.


----------



## jujube (Aug 7, 2018)

If you do use fabric softeners, be sure to periodically wash your dryer lint trap with hot soapy water.  You don't notice it, but the residue seals up the mesh and you don't get the air flow you need.  Pull the trap out and run some water through it.  If it beads up, it needs washing.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2018)

I use the liquid Downy.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 8, 2018)

I felt the dryer sheets made the clothes feel 'waxy'. I guess that's why it works against static cling. But I don't use it anymore. I don't use anything other than a bit of soap in the wash machine.

How really dirty do clothes get anyway?


----------



## terry123 (Aug 8, 2018)

Use half a dryer sheet and no liquid softener.  Dryer sheet can be reused several times.


----------



## IKE (Aug 8, 2018)

I try to stay as far away from the washer and dryer as humanly possible but I see that mama uses Tide that has Downy already in it plus she also uses Cuddle Soft dryer sheets......I guess she uses both to ensure that my drawers will be nice and soft and won't chafe my delicate little tooshie.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2018)

Another vote for 1/2 of a dryer sheet!

I use Breezy 55 to a box from the dollar store.

I also use the fragrance enhancing crystals from the dollar store with good results.


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2018)

Just dryer sheets, Bounce. Not liquid softener.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2018)

No fabric softeners.


----------



## JFBev (Aug 8, 2018)

I use fragrance/dye free for both detergent and dryer sheets (no dryer sheets for towels or bathrobes so they stay absorbent).


----------



## AprilT (Aug 8, 2018)

Allergic to fabric softeners, so only use white vinegar.  I used to add essential oil to the vinegar, but even that my skin doesn't like, so vinegar alone is what I use now; I was using it anyway in the laundry for extra cleaning power, the softening effects are a bonus.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 9, 2018)

jujube said:


> If you do use fabric softeners, be sure to periodically wash your dryer lint trap with hot soapy water.  You don't notice it, but the residue seals up the mesh and you don't get the air flow you need.  Pull the trap out and run some water through it.  If it beads up, it needs washing.



I learned this the hard way. My dryer quit working and I had to call a serviceman. He checked the vent to see if it was stopped up with lint and it wasn't. He then cleaned the lint trap and it started working again like it was suppose to. He advised me to do the same once a month. I have been doing this just as he advised and I haven't had any problems with it since. Until then, I had not heard this so at least it was a learning experience even though I did have to pay for a service call.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2018)

jujube said:


> If you do use fabric softeners, be sure to periodically wash your dryer lint trap with hot soapy water.  You don't notice it, but the residue seals up the mesh and you don't get the air flow you need.  Pull the trap out and run some water through it.  If it beads up, it needs washing.



Thanks for this tip Jujube, I always take the lint off of it, but I've never actually washed mine.  I haven't done it yet, but will before my next load for sure.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2018)

My husband is allergic to preservatives they put in household cleaners, cosmetics, soaps and a million other items. I have a huge book from the dermatologist I must follow. Bounce is safe as well as Tide detergent and I do get tired of the same scents. The doctor said It would take over a year to make this house allergy free for him. It takes that long to rotate through everything. Sure enough after a year he was rash and itch free.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 12, 2018)

The washing machines in my apt complex,our detergents have to have the HE symbol on bottle or the machines won't work
I never use the dryer,waste of electricity,.In spring,summer and fall until it gets really cold,I have my windows wide open{ have screens} to dry my clothes,I get the afternoon sun.In winter,have the windows open a bit,to get some fresh air,takes longer for clothes to dry,or I use the iron once in awhile Sue


----------

